

The new C++ - gandalfgeek
http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/36517698671/the-new-c

======
beatgammit
Meh, C++ is tired and needs to be replaced. I'd recommend D, but there just
aren't enough libraries to convince big C++ developers to switch.

Unfortunately, this is a chicken and egg problem. Projects like D don't have
the man-power to reinvent every useful library, and developers don't want to
develop libraries for a language that doesn't have a big install base.

